# Meet the " Nipsters"



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

And now we have the " Nazi-hipsters " : https://www.rollingstone.com/cultur...trying-to-put-a-stylish-face-on-hate-20140623

:icon_pale:


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I had hopes that this might presage a return by women to the Farrah Fawcett style of dress. Unfortunately not. What a despicable bunch of twats this is.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A pretty sad reality in my view. So much for the hoped for positive social evolution of society!


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Geez, the original Nazis had such dashing style. Why would one try to improve on the original look?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

People like this always assume they'll be the ones at the top of the heap when their "Utopia" arrives, and are almost always painfully (and often fatally) surprised.


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

It is quite a pity to see there are those like this still around in this day and age. Sadly, I don't think that this world shall ever be free from such thinking, ideologies and concepts. This kind of discrimination towards any group is taught from one to another. In awareness of the irony of the following suggestion, I would suggest we allow this thread die; such distasteful displays should be given no acknowledgment, positive nor negative, and allowed to fade away with it's unforgotten infamy.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Tempest said:


> Geez, the original Nazis had such dashing style. Why would one try to improve on the original look?


A. The original look is illegal in Germany.
B. Your post is incredibly offensive, unless you were joking, in which case it was in poor taste.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh yes, I forgot how sensitive and restrictive modern Germany is about all that. 
I could say that it is just my opinion in finding the WWII German military uniforms striking, but I know that I am not alone.

Why is everyone focusing on the politics and not the fashion? I can't help but think of the silly non-racist skin-heads that adopt the entire look and change the bootlace color or something. If you create a style as a political statement, it either catches on and loses all meaning or gets stigmatized and goes nowhere.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

cosmic_cookie said:


> It is quite a pity to see there are those like this still around in this day and age. Sadly, I don't think that this world shall ever be free from such thinking, ideologies and concepts. This kind of discrimination towards any group is taught from one to another. In awareness of the irony of the following suggestion, I would suggest we allow this thread die; such distasteful displays should be given no acknowledgment, positive nor negative, and allowed to fade away with it's unforgotten infamy.


Sometimes it is taught; sometimes it is a self-initiated reaction. Regardless, *all *such thinking - not simply Nazi ideology - is odious. Yet, I don't want the thread censored; if it dies naturally, so be it. We'll collectively decide that by our postings (or lack thereof)...


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

I winced as soon as I read the thread title.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Geez, the original Nazis had such dashing style. Why would one try to improve on the original look?





momsdoc said:


> A. The original look is illegal in Germany.
> B. Your post is incredibly offensive, unless you were joking, in which case it was in poor taste.


There is a style to the uniforms, weapons and architecture of the Reich that contains vivid appeal. Thank goodness we English held the line against the [email protected] but, like them or loathe them, they were (perhaps unfortunately?) possessed of a keen aesthetic sensibility.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Despicable though they may have been, they indeed knew how to attract the country visually.

As for the main topic, this is just another desperate attempt to gain followers to a mindset they know is dying out. I think we shouldn't be that alarmed.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Shaver said:


> There is a style to the uniforms, weapons and architecture of the Reich that contains vivid appeal. Thank goodness we English held the line against the [email protected] but, like them or loathe them, they were (perhaps unfortunately?) possessed of a keen aesthetic sensibility.


While watching their wife and daughters being raped and torturted, and prior to the bullet shattering their skulls, how many men do you think thought, " nice uniforms"?

Just because the Devil wears Prada, he doesn't have any sense of aesthetics.

I would prefer a world of cargo shorts, graphic tees, white socks with Birkenstocks, to one that attempts to find any redeeming qualities in evil incarnate.

Everything they did from clothing to machine design, had one purpose:efficiency, appeal to rally the masses, extermination, and brutaly destroy civilization and morality.

To attmpt to to cherrypick a redeeming quality among them is to forget their repugnant goals, and their insatitiable attention to detail to achieve their ends.

There is a reason Germany goes to such lengths to villifify that aaspect of their history among their population. Even the Germans are horrified of their past and guit ridden over it. Never Again. Yet evil lives on, just with another face, Darfur, Rwanda, Kosove, Syria, ISIS. Orange jumpsuits, are the proper aesthetic for monsters of those kinds, or as vulture droppings.

This belongs on the Interchange.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

momsdoc said:


> This belongs on the Interchange.


Easy, doc... As odious as the politics behind the garb may be, as long as the discussion earnestly remains _about the clothing_, this thread would appear to qualify as FF material.

The political commentary, on the other hand, _does _belong in the Interchange. 
_All _members need to abide by the rules, and refrain from interjecting political commentary in any form, in any instances, on the Fashion Forum.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Despicable though they may have been, they indeed knew how to attract the country visually.
> 
> As for the main topic, this is just another desperate attempt to gain followers to a mindset they know is dying out. I think we shouldn't be that alarmed.


Unfortunately, as political developments in Greece have recently shown, this mindset isn't dying out, the current economic climate, like the one that spawned the originals, is spreading such poisonous ideas. The far right is, unfortunately, gaining in strength.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Chouan said:


> Unfortunately, as political developments in Greece have recently shown, this mindset isn't dying out, the current economic climate, like the one that spawned the originals, is spreading such poisonous ideas. The far right is, unfortunately, gaining in strength.


See. 
This does belong on the Interchange.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

momsdoc said:


> While watching their wife and daughters being raped and torturted, and prior to the bullet shattering their skulls, how many men do you think thought, " nice uniforms"?
> 
> Just because the Devil wears Prada, he doesn't have any sense of aesthetics.
> 
> ...


In fairness, while I sympathise with your broad sentiment, I don't think Mr Shaver was trying to 'cherrypick a redeeming quality'. Recognising that the Nazis had, among other qualities that people found attractive in them, a sense of an aesthetic, steeped in Graeco-Roman culture amongst other influences, that has an enduring appeal makes them more human and therefore more understandable than a cartoonish supervillainy of "evil incarnate". We need to understand that these were real human beings that did these things and felt inspiration in the Nazi movement, otherwise we may start to comfort ourselves that it could never happen again

Agree that this interesting topic belongs in Interchange


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Haffman said:


> Agree that this interesting topic belongs in Interchange


Unfortunately, now it is.. thanks to the several members who (despite in-thread moderation) found themselves unable to keep politics out of the discussion. Quite disappointing.

Have at it, "gentlemen."


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Chouan said:


> Unfortunately, as political developments in Greece have recently shown, this mindset isn't dying out, the current economic climate, like the one that spawned the originals, is spreading such poisonous ideas. The far right is, unfortunately, gaining in strength.


Quite so but it is easy to magnify this trend, if it is even that. However, it is a fact that even now, traditions of democracy and popular participation in decision-making are rather shallow and poorly understood across much of the Continent. There are frequent reminders of this from various European institutions.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

How can a discussion of how a group of neo-Nazis dress _*not*_ involve politics?


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Langham said:


> Quite so but it is easy to magnify this trend, if it is even that. However, it is a fact that even now, traditions of democracy and popular participation in decision-making are rather shallow and poorly understood across much of the Continent. There are frequent reminders of this from various European institutions.


Perhaps, but there is no doubt that the far right is increasing in prominence in Europe.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/may/25/france-national-front-win-european-elections
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wo...den-Dawn-set-to-join-European-Parliament.html
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jun/07/greece-golden-dawn-fascism-threat-to-democracy


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Easy, doc... As odious as the politics behind the garb may be, as long as the discussion earnestly remains _about the clothing_, this thread would appear to qualify as FF material.
> 
> The political commentary, on the other hand, _does _belong in the Interchange.
> _All _members need to abide by the rules, and refrain from interjecting political commentary in any form, in any instances, on the Fashion Forum.


If a thread is about the dress of neo-Nazis, how can this be developed without political commentary?


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Chouan said:


> If a thread is about the dress of neo-Nazis, how can this be developed without political commentary?


It's a pity you find the need to ask (twice, no less!)

This is a clothing forum.

We all ought to be able to discuss attire without launching into political rants, no matter whose attire it may be. Many of the most interesting dressers in history have had unsavory aspects (some much more than others.) If we were to limit the discourse to entirely apolitical persons and groups, we might very soon run out of topics of conversation.

I would posit that one true mark of a gentleman (_far _beyond what he might be wearing at any given moment) would be the ability to hold an interested and interesting conversation on any given topic, and to remain on topic... (or to stay out of the conversation.)


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

I must be missing something (and feeling tend to run high when subjects such as the Nazis come up) but while I see some politics discussed above I don't think I see anything that qualifies as a "political rant" (or indeed of 'ungentlemanly' behaviour) ? I also rather take issue with the use of quotation marks for the word gentleman used above - what exactly is that supposed to mean about the members (many of whom of long standing) who have posted already ?

Also, if the conversation was confined entirely to the clothing choices of the 'Nipsters' it would be a very short one -- there is not much to say really in terms of style or fashion about the 'Nipsters', other I suppose than that their attire is as ludicrous and vapid as their politics.

Moderating is a difficult job and we appreciate how well it is done on this forum -- I make the comments above in reply to statements that were posted in open discourse, for which a right of reply is presumably accepted.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^ Checkerboard, although I find I frequently disagree with Chouan, here I think he make a fair point - it seems a bit bizarre to discuss neo-Nazis in a sort of menswear-vacuum. I don't think that he was saying the discourse must be limited to the apolitical - in fact quite the reverse. And remaining on topic? In fact the clip shown in the OP seemed more about politics than style, although I have to say I skimmed through it.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Let me chime in once more to note that one of the greatest dangers of Nazism is the tendency for the rest of us to regard the Nazis as evil monsters who were completely unlike the kind of people we associate with daily. Unfortunately, in most cases Nazis were everyday average folks who became seduced into evil by things like the attractiveness of the Nazi uniforms and the cadence of the Fuehrer's speech.

Nobody would dance with the Devil if he looked like David Garrett, the Elephant Man. That's why he comes in the guise of Richard Gere or Angelina Jolie (not suggesting, of course, that either of those beautiful people are the devil).


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

MaxBuck said:


> Let me chime in once more to note that one of the greatest dangers of Nazism is the tendency for the rest of us to regard the Nazis as evil monsters who were completely unlike the kind of people we associate with daily. Unfortunately, in most cases Nazis were everyday average folks who became seduced into evil by things like the attractiveness of the Nazi uniforms and the cadence of the Fuehrer's speech.
> 
> Nobody would dance with the Devil if he looked like David Garrett, the Elephant Man. That's why he comes in the guise of Richard Gere or Angelina Jolie (not suggesting, of course, that either of those beautiful people are the devil).


Except that Hitler wrote about and preached exactly as he thought. If people were seduced, it was not without having full knowledge of Hitler's ideology. One cannot systematically and with industrial precision set out to exterminate an entire ethnic group without some buy in from the public. Whole segments of the German population were involved.

Unfortunately, the German nation had a long history of anti-semitism going back centuries, as did most of Europe for that matter.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^ It may seem strange to us now, but there is at least circumstantial evidence that many Germans had no clear idea of what was happening, in terms of the holocaust - even those living near the concentration camps, who were subsequently obliged to visit, were reportedly very shocked and distressed by what they saw. Naive perhaps, but nothing quite like that had ever happened before, and the media then had not even heard of investigative journalism. Hitler was popular for a while, but perhaps for other reasons. Yes, his ideology had been laid plain in his words, but ocular inspection of it made real was quite another matter.

As you say of course, anti-semitism had been going on for a long time, and not just in Germany.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

momsdoc said:


> While watching their wife and daughters being raped and torturted, and prior to the bullet shattering their skulls, how many men do you think thought, " nice uniforms"?


Well gee, not when you put it that way!!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Langham said:


> ^ It may seem strange to us now, but there is at least circumstantial evidence that many Germans had no clear idea of what was happening, in terms of the holocaust - even those living near the concentration camps, who were subsequently obliged to visit, were reportedly very shocked and distressed by what they saw. Naive perhaps, but nothing quite like that had ever happened before, and the media then had not even heard of investigative journalism. Hitler was popular for a while, but perhaps for other reasons. Yes, his ideology had been laid plain in his words, but ocular inspection of it made real was quite another matter.
> 
> As you say of course, anti-semitism had been going on for a long time, and not just in Germany.


Hitler's anti semitism was not shared universally to be sure, and in fact there are documented cases of dissent within the nazi party itself following Kristallnacht.

But on whole, the rhetoric was tolerated and the prohibition against Jews holding government posts enacted.

That the whole of the German population did not know about the concentration camps being used as the "final solution" but they were aware of concentration camps as these were announced in the press. They were used to house political prisoners as well as collection points of people to be deported out of Germany.

The general population may not have known of the role they played in extermination, but the certainly knew of the purging of Jews from Germany.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> While watching their wife and daughters being raped and torturted, and prior to the bullet shattering their skulls, how many men do you think thought, " nice uniforms"?
> 
> Just because the Devil wears Prada, he doesn't have any sense of aesthetics.
> 
> ...


I wonder if ,like me, you watched with pride Americas winning of the space race.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Shaver said:


> There is a style to the uniforms, weapons and architecture of the Reich that contains vivid appeal. Thank goodness we English held the line against the [email protected] but, like them or loathe them, they were (perhaps unfortunately?) possessed of a keen aesthetic sensibility.


Exactly! It looked good because it was supposed to look good to attract support and more soldiers and they had hundreds of people working on their visual imagery to make sure it was right and that it worked. 
There's no getting away from it, the German's knew and know how to design beauty: Bauhaus, Grundig, Mauser, Luger, Auto Union, BMW, Mercedes, Porsche, VW, Audi etc.

I once heard the following, "there are 2 types of car in the world, German and not German"
I agree, I've only ever owned German based (English badged) or German built cars.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Exactly! It looked good because it was supposed to look good to attract support and more soldiers and they had hundreds of people working on their visual imagery to make sure it was right and that it worked.
> There's no getting away from it, the German's knew and know how to design beauty: Bauhaus, Grundig, Mauser, Luger, Auto Union, BMW, Mercedes, Porsche, VW, Audi etc.
> 
> I once heard the following, "there are 2 types of car in the world, German and not German"
> I agree, I've only ever owned German based (English badged) or German built cars.


Some good cars, no doubt. But they got a Brit to redesign the Reichstag.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Really? I didn't know that. Who?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

It was Norman Foster.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

momsdoc said:


> While watching their wife and daughters being raped and torturted, and prior to the bullet shattering their skulls, how many men do you think thought, " nice uniforms"?


Excuse me, but what does crime and brutality have to do with a comment about aesthetics? You are treading on the thin ice in close proximity to the boundary of Godwin's Law.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

momsdoc said:


> Everything they did from clothing to machine design, had one purpose:efficiency, appeal to rally the masses, extermination, *and brutaly destroy civilization and morality.
> *


You clearly know very little about the German people or the Germany of the 30s and 40s.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Excuse me, but what does crime and brutality have to do with a comment about aesthetics? You are treading on the thin ice in close proximity to the boundary of Godwin's Law.


I don't know if Godwin's Law can be applied to a thread about Nipsters. At least one of the two entities it relates to is inherent in the term Nipsters. As a matter of fact the OP used the word Nazi in his original post. According to Godwin's Law the discussion should have ended with that initial post.

I am quite aware of the economic, social stresses in Germany due to the Treaty of Versaille, as well as the psychological impact of their humiliating reduction in status and influence in Europe. A population's attitudes and values will fall along a bell curve, this may be skewed to the left or right depending on the country's history, but there will be attitudes spanning both extremes. Alexis de Tocqueville stated that in a democracy, people get the government they deserve. The government the Germans got therefore reflects how skewed their bell curve was.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hitch said:


> I wonder if ,like me, you watched with pride Americas winning of the space race.


Excellent bit of irony.

Extra points to those who can identify the sharply dressed SS officer in the dark suit, front, second from right.










Great look, although I prefer a bit more cuff to show.


----------

